# going to restore another rig...



## Braveheart (May 28, 2009)

this one is an 8 year old eMachine...the client knows nothing about computers, they just want "some kid games and educational stuff" so my first thought was Ubuntu (again) but the last time i fixed a old rig with linux it was still pretty dam slow...so im thinking xubuntu, has anyone tried it? is it really faster than ubuntu and does it operate the same?


wow i just found Puppy Linux...is it well supported file format wise?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

With smaller and faster linux's you're probably going to encounter a bit more of a slimmed down install, I've not used those distro's, but people may be happier with uBuntu than a computer that starts up a minute or two faster, but has fewer apps.

Plus, using uBuntu, if you use it on a future computer, they'll be familiar with it


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2009)

You'll be amazed with what all is fit into puppy. Try it. Xubuntu is good too, it is as good as ubuntu.


----------

